# صارووووووووووخ ارض جو برنامج Autocad 2009 Portable



## المساح10 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخوة الكرام وجدت لكم برنامج اوتوكاد 2009 PORTABLE يعنى يشتغل معاك 
من غير عمل SETUP على الجهاز 

منقول من احد المنتديات العربية وذلك لفائدة الجميع 

http://rapidshare.com/files/10557434...net.part01.rar​


http://rapidshare.com/files/10557607...net.part02.rar​


http://rapidshare.com/files/10557843...net.part03.rar​


http://rapidshare.com/files/10558086...net.part04.rar​


http://rapidshare.com/files/10558289...net.part05.rar​


http://rapidshare.com/files/10558555...net.part06.rar​


http://rapidshare.com/files/10558815...net.part07.rar​


http://rapidshare.com/files/10559025...net.part08.rar​


http://rapidshare.com/files/10559152...net.part09.rar





روابط اخرى لمن لايحب التحميل من موقع الرابيدشير

http://www.4shared.com/file/60249222...netpart01.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/60250137...netpart02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/60251257...netpart03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/60252065...netpart04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/60252905...netpart05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/60253734...netpart06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/60254753...netpart07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/60255644...netpart08.html
http://www.4shared.com/get/60256039/...netpart09.html
​


----------



## مجابر (10 ديسمبر 2008)

يسعدنى ان اكون اول من يكتب رد 
وبالتالى اقدم لك الشكر الجزيل على نقلك لهذا البرنامج او هذه الروابط لمنتدانا العزيز


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (10 ديسمبر 2008)

اهنئكم بالعيد اولا 
والشكر الجزيل لهذا المجهود


----------



## خابور (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا و بارك الله فيكم على البرنامج الرائع اخي الكريم المهندس المساح 10


----------



## majed m (12 فبراير 2009)

جزااااااااااااك الله خيرا

تم تحميل جميع الاجزاء ما عدا الجزء التاسع لانه في نصف التحميل تظر الرساله

لا يمكن التحميل بسبب انتهاء المهله
وش المشكله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سمعة رشدى (19 أبريل 2009)

thanks alot for your great efforts you are a candle firing for others


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي على هذا البرنامج الرائد ولكنني واجهت مشكلة انه كيف ساعطية السيريال الموجود في رسالة التنصيب حيث ان البرنامج يسال فقط عن ال Request Code كما انه لا يوجد ال keygn 

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## kareem el dede (23 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (6 يناير 2011)

هل بالامكان اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير


----------



## wishyiar (27 يناير 2011)

thank you fore your best efforts.


----------



## hassan.algabry (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير

وجعله ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكورا ياخى


----------



## rfm_lord (16 مارس 2016)

يعطيك العافية لكن ولا رابط شغال


----------



## mohamed_2011 (5 أبريل 2016)

جارى التحميل
وشكرا مقدما


----------

